# 190 Visa for HR Advisor - State Sponsorship (Northern Territory) Timelines



## two2 (Nov 7, 2014)

Dear Fellows, 

Can anyone assist in sharing the timelines for State Sponsorship for HR Advisor (223111) by Northern Territory for 190 Visa? 

Any good news, sad news, feedback, status, and advice from current and previous applicants will be highly appreciated.

Regards, 
T2


----------



## ahmed zaki (Nov 19, 2014)

please can any one help me,
i want to work and live in Australia and i searched on my job and find it in (csol)Consolidated Sponsored Occupation List (CSOL) in Australia but i want nomination by a State or Territory Government ,and Knowing that my career is medical representative(Sales Representative (Medical and Pharmaceutical Products)) (ANZSCO Code 225412) can any one help me to find nomination or sponsorship by any state or territory???? please.


----------



## two2 (Nov 7, 2014)

Dear Ahmed, 

Your profession (225412) is open for nomination in one state only i.e. South Australia. However it is appearing with 'Special Conditions Apply'. I guess you can apply for nomination if meet one of the following: 

1. South Australian international graduates currently residing in South Australia, interstate or offshore
2. South Australian international graduates with a Higher Education Advanced Diploma, Bachelor Degree or higher
3. South Australian international graduates with a VET Diploma or Certificate 
4. Applicants who have worked in a skilled occupation in South Australia for the last 12 months
5. Applicants eligible for chain migration can apply for ‘Special conditions apply’ occupations 

[source: https://www.migration.sa.gov.au/node/104] 

All the best. 
Rgds. T2








ahmed zaki said:


> please can any one help me,
> i want to work and live in Australia and i searched on my job and find it in (csol)Consolidated Sponsored Occupation List (CSOL) in Australia but i want nomination by a State or Territory Government ,and Knowing that my career is medical representative(Sales Representative (Medical and Pharmaceutical Products)) (ANZSCO Code 225412) can any one help me to find nomination or sponsorship by any state or territory???? please.


----------



## ahmed zaki (Nov 19, 2014)

thank you brother


----------



## ramstock (Dec 6, 2014)

*HR*

Hi, I am also wating since Aug-14 for state sponsorship.
What about you ?


----------



## ramstock (Dec 6, 2014)

two2 said:


> Dear Fellows,
> 
> Can anyone assist in sharing the timelines for State Sponsorship for HR Advisor (223111) by Northern Territory for 190 Visa?
> 
> ...



I am waiting from Aug-2014 for 190 visa in NT for HR Advisor.
Any company ?


----------



## ramstock (Dec 6, 2014)

two2 said:


> Dear Fellows,
> 
> Can anyone assist in sharing the timelines for State Sponsorship for HR Advisor (223111) by Northern Territory for 190 Visa?
> 
> ...


Hi All,

I am an Indian planning to move to Beautiful country Australia in Darwin, Northern Territory.
However, i have applied for NT SS on 01 Aug 2014 and received acknowledegement mail on 26 Aug 2014, but waiting since than....

Any one recently got approval form NT state ...... ?


Regards,
Ram


----------



## two2 (Nov 7, 2014)

Hi Ram, 

Did you try making any follow-up? I sent them an email asking for tentative timeline for State sponsorship for HR Advisor; they replied the timeline to be around 2-6 weeks. In your case it is beyond 12 weeks now, very strange!!

I have not applied to NT till now, planning to do it by Feb 2015, Wish by that time this profession gets opened in any other state as NT's reputation in awarding SS is not as good  

All the best . . .

Rgds. T2




ramstock said:


> I am waiting from Aug-2014 for 190 visa in NT for HR Advisor.
> Any company ?


----------



## ramstock (Dec 6, 2014)

Thanks alot


----------



## two2 (Nov 7, 2014)

ramstock said:


> Thanks alot


You are welcome  

But plz follow up and keep us posted. You have to guide us for the rest of the process . . . 

Rgds. T2


----------



## bharani krishna (Dec 18, 2014)

ramstock said:


> Thanks alot


HI Ram. 

Glad to see some views on HR advisor for NT. 

I am also on the same both thinking to apply for NT and also waiting to see if there would be any other states coming up further.

Can you please let me know if SA is going to come up with any positive update in Jan 2015 with State sponsorship.?

Have you received any update from NT by chance.?

Bharani.


----------



## bharani krishna (Dec 18, 2014)

ramstock said:


> I am waiting from Aug-2014 for 190 visa in NT for HR Advisor.
> Any company ?


Hi All.

My occupation is Human Resource Advisor – 223111 and have the positive skill assessment from VETASSESS. I also have the scores with 7 in each band. As we can see that HR advisor is under schedule 2 for WA, when can we expect it to move under schedule 1 so that we do not require any employment letter from WA to apply for State Sponsorship. Do we also need an employment letter if it is under schedule 1.? 

Also let us know if SA will be opened in Jan 2015 with Human Resource Advisor – 223111 for State Sponsorship..?

Thanks,
Bharani


----------



## bharani krishna (Dec 18, 2014)

HI T2 and Ram.

My occupation is Human Resource Advisor – 223111 and have the positive skill assessment from VETASSESS. I also have the scores with 7 in each band. As we can see that HR advisor is under schedule 2 for WA, when can we expect it to move under schedule 1 so that we do not require any employment letter from WA to apply for State Sponsorship. Do we also need an employment letter if it is under schedule 1.? 

Also let us know if SA will be opened in Jan 2015 with Human Resource Advisor – 223111 for State Sponsorship..?

Thanks,
Bharani..


----------



## two2 (Nov 7, 2014)

Dear Krishna, 

We are not sure about opening of 223111 in WA and SA. In WA it is under Schedule 2 and with SA it is under 'special conditions apply'. I guess there can be more chances of opening this occupation in other states than waiting for it in WA and SA. Again, this is assumption only. 

Another thing is the possibility of exclusion of the profession from NT too as NT's list is the oldest with regard to revision  what is causing you not to apply at NT? 

Rgds. T2



bharani krishna said:


> HI T2 and Ram.
> 
> My occupation is Human Resource Advisor – 223111 and have the positive skill assessment from VETASSESS. I also have the scores with 7 in each band. As we can see that HR advisor is under schedule 2 for WA, when can we expect it to move under schedule 1 so that we do not require any employment letter from WA to apply for State Sponsorship. Do we also need an employment letter if it is under schedule 1.?
> 
> ...


----------



## learningc (Jul 22, 2014)

bharani krishna said:


> HI T2 and Ram.
> 
> My occupation is Human Resource Advisor &#150; 223111 and have the positive skill assessment from VETASSESS. I also have the scores with 7 in each band. As we can see that HR advisor is under schedule 2 for WA, when can we expect it to move under schedule 1 so that we do not require any employment letter from WA to apply for State Sponsorship. Do we also need an employment letter if it is under schedule 1.?
> 
> ...


Hi bharani

I have positive skill assessment from vetasses for job code 225112. Even mine is awaited to open state sponsorship in Jan 2015. 
Can you please let me know what is schedule 1 and schedule 2 ? 

Thanks


----------



## prince1428 (Jan 6, 2015)

Dear two2 and ram could you pls help me by letting me know that do anywhere in the Australian immigration website they have mentioned that they will start receiving applications my ANZSCO 225412 and this is in special conditions since ,1st July 2014 and is closed in ACT I got positive assessment as well as required bands need to apply an EOI. KINDLY help.


----------



## bharani krishna (Dec 18, 2014)

learningc said:


> Hi bharani
> 
> I have positive skill assessment from vetasses for job code 225112. Even mine is awaited to open state sponsorship in Jan 2015.
> Can you please let me know what is schedule 1 and schedule 2 ?
> ...


HI.

Schedule 1 do not require an employment letter/offer letter from that particular state. However if your occupation is under Schedule 2 then you need to get an offer letter in order to apply for SS for that particular state.

Please let us know if you require any further information.

Apologies for the delay.

Bharani.


----------



## bharani krishna (Dec 18, 2014)

two2 said:


> Dear Krishna,
> 
> We are not sure about opening of 223111 in WA and SA. In WA it is under Schedule 2 and with SA it is under 'special conditions apply'. I guess there can be more chances of opening this occupation in other states than waiting for it in WA and SA. Again, this is assumption only.
> 
> ...


Hi two2.

In NT, the rejection rate is very high and we also need to show the funds at higher end. Getting a job is also very difficult when its compared with other states. Please correct me if my view is wrong.!! 

Can you also let me know the reason why you would say NT for an HR advisor.? 

Thanks,
Bharani.


----------



## two2 (Nov 7, 2014)

Dear Prince, 

As you mentioned, your occupation is currently appearing under SA only and that too under 'special conditions'. According to my information, this is no where mentioned which occupations will be opened by which state and when. This is unfortunate but thats the way it is  

Don't loose hope and keep the spirits high  

Rgds. T2




prince1428 said:


> Dear two2 and ram could you pls help me by letting me know that do anywhere in the Australian immigration website they have mentioned that they will start receiving applications my ANZSCO 225412 and this is in special conditions since ,1st July 2014 and is closed in ACT I got positive assessment as well as required bands need to apply an EOI. KINDLY help.


----------



## two2 (Nov 7, 2014)

Dear Bharani,

Your understanding about NT is correct. However the question is what other options are available??? To me its better to apply at NT rather keeping fingers crossed for other states. Also, if during the process at NT the occupation gets opened in any other state, one can withdraw application from NT and apply in the new state  

All the best to us . . . 

Rgds. T2



bharani krishna said:


> Hi two2.
> 
> In NT, the rejection rate is very high and we also need to show the funds at higher end. Getting a job is also very difficult when its compared with other states. Please correct me if my view is wrong.!!
> 
> ...


----------



## bharani krishna (Dec 18, 2014)

two2 said:


> Dear Bharani,
> 
> Your understanding about NT is correct. However the question is what other options are available??? To me its better to apply at NT rather keeping fingers crossed for other states. Also, if during the process at NT the occupation gets opened in any other state, one can withdraw application from NT and apply in the new state
> 
> ...


Hi T2.

Yes, what you said is correct!! Once we apply for NT, if we see any other state opened, we can apply for other state.

Are you also aware that NT requires huge funds to be shown for few months and the funds should remain in your account even after you reach NT.? The job conditions in NT are not too good to be compared with other places.

what shall we do in a DESERTED area.??? :noidea:

However, we also have the chance of apply for WA.! But we need to provide them with an employment letter, which is a day dream again.

Do you have any other info abt the HR Advisor states.? Or any other info that can be helpful.? If so please do share with us.

Thanks, 
Bharani.


----------



## two2 (Nov 7, 2014)

I know about the tough selection criteria of NT and the requirement of AUD 50K to be shown as funds available to settle in NT. However I dint have the idea that the funds are to be there till we move there. Also, according to my information, one can show some assets (personal car etc) to contribute to that 50K $ . . however not confirmed so far . . 

As far as WA is concerned, as you mentioned getting a job offer is not so easy, so I never considered that option. 

No idea of any other option  will have to check from some HR person in NT. 

Rgds. T2



bharani krishna said:


> Hi T2.
> 
> Yes, what you said is correct!! Once we apply for NT, if we see any other state opened, we can apply for other state.
> 
> ...


----------



## bharani krishna (Dec 18, 2014)

two2 said:


> I know about the tough selection criteria of NT and the requirement of AUD 50K to be shown as funds available to settle in NT. However I dint have the idea that the funds are to be there till we move there. Also, according to my information, one can show some assets (personal car etc) to contribute to that 50K $ . . however not confirmed so far . .
> 
> As far as WA is concerned, as you mentioned getting a job offer is not so easy, so I never considered that option.
> 
> ...



Well, if you are single then the $ amount would be $33,000 to be shown and if you are married then you need to show an amount of $66,000... Where $30,000 as property and $35,000 as gold.......  :confused2:

Do you also have any info if SA had HR Advisor occupation opened in July 2014..?? 

Thanks, 
Bharani.


----------



## bharani krishna (Dec 18, 2014)

bharani krishna said:


> Hi T2.
> 
> Yes, what you said is correct!! Once we apply for NT, if we see any other state opened, we can apply for other state.
> 
> ...



Hi T2.

How are you doing?

Is there any other news apart from NT..? how are you going with the State Sponsorship?? Any luck by chance..?

Thanks,
Bharani


----------



## two2 (Nov 7, 2014)

I have applied for PTA through VETASSESS after a positive assessment for HR Adviser. 

Once I have the IELTS done and PTA received, then will proceed with whatever available and possible. 

i have no hurry, but just don't want to get the 223111 eliminated from states 



bharani krishna said:


> Hi T2.
> 
> How are you doing?
> 
> ...


----------



## bharani krishna (Dec 18, 2014)

two2 said:


> I have applied for PTA through VETASSESS after a positive assessment for HR Adviser.
> 
> Once I have the IELTS done and PTA received, then will proceed with whatever available and possible.
> 
> i have no hurry, but just don't want to get the 223111 eliminated from states


HI T2,

What is PTA through Vetassess again..?

Are you going for skill assessment again..?

Speak soon.

Bharani.


----------



## two2 (Nov 7, 2014)

PTA = Points Test Advice 



bharani krishna said:


> HI T2,
> 
> What is PTA through Vetassess again..?
> 
> ...


----------



## bharani krishna (Dec 18, 2014)

hi T2.

Do you have any info abt the SA coming up with state sponsorship.? As i do not want to apply for NT, im waiting for SA to come up....


----------



## Ritika (Feb 10, 2015)

Hey Guys, 

As on today the only state which has HR Adviser skill is Western Australia , that too in schedule 2. 
It is also there in ACT but the status is "closed". 
Is there anyone who has got positive reply from ACT or WA ?
Has any one applied through Schedule 2, as in has anyone received any jobs for applying in schedule 2?
SA does not have HR Adviser Skill as on today (please do correct me if I am wrong). Please do let me know when will the occupation list of states will get revised ?

Thank you!!


----------



## Giri vishnu (Apr 9, 2014)

Yes Ritika, you are right.

No other state has our occupation as on today.

My confusion is whether the states will now open this occupation with the old scores or they will increase..if they increase then I am in soup for sure..

Thnx
Vishnu


----------



## Ritika (Feb 10, 2015)

Hey Which State you have applied for EOI?


----------



## valsanail (Jun 2, 2014)

Giri vishnu said:


> Yes Ritika, you are right.
> 
> No other state has our occupation as on today.
> 
> ...


Excuse me? What you mean? I just checked, it is still on NT's list.


----------



## wkdn745 (Feb 9, 2015)

two2 said:


> I know about the tough selection criteria of NT and the requirement of AUD 50K to be shown as funds available to settle in NT. However I dint have the idea that the funds are to be there till we move there. Also, according to my information, one can show some assets (personal car etc) to contribute to that 50K $ . . however not confirmed so far . .
> 
> As far as WA is concerned, as you mentioned getting a job offer is not so easy, so I never considered that option.
> 
> ...



I heard some people got 489 instead of 190 in NT, what is the exact requirement to obtain 190 visa instead of 489 in NT, as it is no where mention in their web site.

If I have received positive responses from employers in NT, can I keep hopes for 190.


----------



## bharani krishna (Dec 18, 2014)

wkdn745 said:


> I heard some people got 489 instead of 190 in NT, what is the exact requirement to obtain 190 visa instead of 489 in NT, as it is no where mention in their web site.
> 
> If I have received positive responses from employers in NT, can I keep hopes for 190.


Hi....... even i had the same doubt and want to know what will happen if we apply for 190 and end up with 489..??

Anyone who applied for 190 and got it as 190 instead of 489 as an HRA - 223111.??

Thnxx..
Bharani.


----------



## bharani krishna (Dec 18, 2014)

mehul.dalki said:


> Applied for NT sponsorship under class 190...
> 
> Keeping fingers crossed............
> 
> ...


Hi Mehul.

Good to see you in this thread.

how many weeks it might take to get the approval? any idea.? 

Let us know the status..we will be waiting to hear sooner from you.

All the very best. 

Bharani.


----------



## wkdn745 (Feb 9, 2015)

Hi,

I have a some doubt about the public school fees for the 489 visa holders in NT. In their web site, they mentioned local fee will be applied for the children of 475 visa holders, but there is no indication about 489 visa.

When I checked immigration web site, there is no 475 visa category. 

Please refer following web address.

Department of Education - Programs for international students.

I would appreciate, some body could tell me whether public school fee exempt for the 489 visa holders.

Also please let me know the local school fee, as I was unable to find the amount of local school fee.


----------



## Mishty (Mar 14, 2015)

Any update for NT sponsorship from anyone???


----------



## wkdn745 (Feb 9, 2015)

bharani krishna said:


> Hi Mehul.
> 
> Good to see you in this thread.
> 
> ...


Hi how long it will take to acknowledge application nt 190 visa


----------



## vinaaysiva (Dec 25, 2014)

learningc said:


> Hi bharani
> 
> I have positive skill assessment from vetasses for job code 225112. Even mine is awaited to open state sponsorship in Jan 2015.
> Can you please let me know what is schedule 1 and schedule 2 ?
> ...


Hi Learningc,

It seems like you have a positive skill assessment in 225112-Market Research Analyst.May I know your qualification and experience details? My cousin is planning to apply for skill assessment for 225112. He has BE with 1.5 years experience in Market Research.Can you give me some details here.Your information is very much valuable for us.

Thanks
Siva


----------



## Nuwan85 (May 2, 2016)

Hello Ram

Did u receive ur sponsorship from NT?


----------



## abcdeee156 (Aug 27, 2016)

Hello guys, 

If i got fired by my previous employers, will there be any impact on my 190 visa application?


----------

